
Law enforcement seizes dark web market after moderator leaks back end creds - LinuxBender
https://www.zdnet.com/article/law-enforcement-seizes-dark-web-market-after-moderator-leaks-backend-credentials/
======
parliament32
As usual, humans are the weakest link in the security chain.

